# Happy Birthday Sarath



## vickybat (May 3, 2012)

Many many happy returns of the day mate.  

*i.imgur.com/CWxNs.gif


----------



## pratyush997 (May 3, 2012)

Happy b'day BRo!!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

Happy birthday XD


----------



## coolpcguy (May 3, 2012)

Happy birthday mate.


----------



## Alok (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday    keep Enjoying....


----------



## RiGOD (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday mate


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday Magga. Mazzamadi.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## saswat23 (May 3, 2012)

Happy B'day wishes from me too


----------



## bubusam13 (May 3, 2012)

Best Birthday wishes from me too


----------



## ajayritik (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sarat!


----------



## Sujeet (May 3, 2012)

Happy B'Day!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2012)

Happy birthday


----------



## Blue Ripazah (May 3, 2012)

Many many happy returns of the day mate


----------



## sarthak (May 3, 2012)

Happy birthday


----------



## the_conqueror (May 3, 2012)

Happy b'day !


----------



## d6bmg (May 3, 2012)

Happy B'day!


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2012)

happy bday dude...


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2012)

happy bday dood.


----------



## ritvij (May 3, 2012)

happy bday dude!!!!!


----------



## doomgiver (May 3, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Many many happy returns of the day mate.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/CWxNs.gif



remake it so that everyone viewing has an epileptic attack. 

happy b'day, you big boy!!!


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2012)

Happy B'day


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## gulati.ishank (May 3, 2012)

Happy B'day.........


----------



## clmlbx (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Nipun (May 3, 2012)

Happy Budday


----------



## Tenida (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday....Sarath


----------



## Skud (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## maninder4k (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## TheLetterD (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## maddy1205 (May 3, 2012)

happy birthday mate!....party hard!!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 3, 2012)

pandaga chesko mama Sarath


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 3, 2012)

^ online lo em pandaga baabu 

Btw, Happy Birthday.


----------



## icebags (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sarath !!!!! 


dashing.sujay said:


> pandaga chesko mama Sarath


Sujay, Sarath tumhara mama hai kya ? *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/13.gif


----------



## Vyom (May 3, 2012)

Oh! I hope I am not late to the party! 

Janmdin mubarak fellow TDFian!


----------



## Terabyte (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 3, 2012)

happy birthday. U touched one more milestone of life.


----------



## Sarath (May 3, 2012)

Wow! thanks a lot for the wishes everyone.  

Left home at 11 and came back at 11  TDF time now!


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## axes2t2 (May 4, 2012)

Belated happy birthday !!


----------



## mrintech (May 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------

